# Probleme bei Update (Ubuntu 16.04)



## hahni (17. Apr. 2017)

Hallo zuammen,
ich wollte bei einer 16.04er Version mit apt-get upgrade die Updates aufspielen. Dabei aber scheint es nun Probleme mit MySQL zu geben, die ich auch mit "fix-errors" nicht beben kann:
--
Determining localhost credentials from /etc/mysql/debian.cnf: succeeded.
mysql-common (5.7.17-0ubuntu0.16.04.2) wird eingerichtet ...
update-alternatives: Fehler: Alternativen-Pfad /etc/mysql/my.cnf.fallback existiert nicht
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten des Paketes mysql-common (--configure):
 Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 2 zurück
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
--
Wie könnte ich dieses Problem beheben?
Viele Grüße
Hahni


----------



## planet_fox (18. Apr. 2017)

versuch es mal so 


```
sudo cp /etc/mysql/my.cnf /etc/mysql/my.cnf.fallback
```
und dann noch mal

```
apt-get upgrade
```


----------



## hahni (19. Apr. 2017)

Herzlichen Dank, Alex. So habe ich das dann auch alles beheben können ! Sonst alles gut bei dir/euch?


----------

